# patilhas ou suíças no cabelo



## PONTEDEUME

Para o cabelo o que é mais frequente em português:

dizer: patilhas ou suiças no cabelo.??

dizer: cavanhaque, pêra ? para a parte inferior do queixo
 onde há este tipo de barba

obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## Vanda

No Brasil são costeletas e cavanhaque, em Portugal não tenho certeza, talvez suíças, para cavanhaque não sei o que poderia ser entre os lusos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cavanhaque = pêra. Costeleta = suíça.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

XiaoRoel said:


> Cavanhaque = pêra. Costeleta = suíça.



No Brasil já se usou "suíças". O Tio Patinhas tinha suíças.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> No Brasil são costeletas e cavanhaque, em Portugal não tenho certeza, talvez suíças, para cavanhaque não sei o que poderia ser entre os lusos.


 

Cavanhaque também.

Em Portugal chamamos '_patilhas_' as costeletas. '_Suíças_' é coisa do século XIX.


----------



## MOC

Carfer said:


> Cavanhaque também.
> 
> Em Portugal chamamos '_patilhas_' as costeletas. '_Suíças_' é coisa do século XIX.



Quer-me parecer que estou 200 anos fora de época. E como eu todos os outros que por aqui vivem. 

EDIT: Em relação ao cavanhaque que nunca tinha ouvido e tive de ir pesquisar às imagens do google, por aqui chama-se pêra.

Reparo agora que XiaoRoel deu precisamente a resposta que se adequa a onde vivo.


----------



## Carfer

MOC said:


> EDIT: Em relação ao cavanhaque que nunca tinha ouvido e tive de ir pesquisar às imagens do google, por aqui chama-se pêra.


 
Não sou entendido em matéria estilos de pelame facial, mas creio que a pera é mais frontal e arrendondada, sobre o queixo, enquanto o cavanhaque se estende até ao meio da face. O cavanhaque, tal como eu o tenho entendido, é um 'adorno piloso' semelhante ao que Lénine usava. A pera é mais do género do D'Artagnan


----------



## Vanda

Meninos: 
cavanhaque. 
costeleta


----------



## Carfer

Para que nos entendamos então, fiz este boneco.


----------



## MOC

Carfer, eu não estou a duvidar que possa ser utilizado assim por algumas pessoas, mas eu garanto que nunca tinha ouvido a palavra cavanhaque por aqui. Patilhas já tinha ouvido, visto que a minha namorada (lisboeta) usa o termo, logo sei o que é. 
Mas a verdade é que embora veja 4 estilos diferentes no seu desenho, se analisar as fotos de Vanda, para mim a 1ª é uma pêra e a 2ª são suiças e julgo que me entendem por aqui quando uso esses termos referindo-me aos 2 exemplos apresentados pela Vanda.


----------



## Carfer

MOC said:


> Carfer, eu não estou a duvidar que possa ser utilizado assim por algumas pessoas, mas eu garanto que nunca tinha ouvido a palavra cavanhaque por aqui. Patilhas já tinha ouvido, visto que a minha namorada (lisboeta) usa o termo, logo sei o que é.
> Mas a verdade é que embora veja 4 estilos diferentes no seu desenho, se analisar as fotos de Vanda, para mim a 1ª é uma pêra e a 2ª são suiças e julgo que me entendem por aqui quando uso esses termos referindo-me aos 2 exemplos apresentados pela Vanda.


 
Também não estava a dizer o contrário, MOC. O objectivo do boneco foi explicar graficamente aquilo que eu chamo a cada uma das coisas, mas não me custa reconhecer que as diferenças são mínimas e que muita gente não faz distinção entre elas. É natural que as pessoas tenham continuado a chamar '_suiças_' àquelas excrecências laterais quando o estilo tufado que se usava no séc. XIX evoluiu no século seguinte para as patilhas estilo 'Elvis' (ou 'camionista', como preferir). A diferença entre a _'pera_' e o '_cavanhaque_', tal como eu os vejo, são uns escassos centrímetros de pelo que não merecem que lhes demos muita atenção e esforço. Melhor ainda se, mesmo sem fazer a distinção, as pessoas nos entendem. Um abraço


----------



## Vanda

Verdade, Carfer. Tem um outro cavanhaque (Do antr. (Louis Eugène) Cavaignac (1802-1857), general francês que usava a barba assim aparada.]) mais estreito dos lados e que a gente chama informalmente de ''barbicha de bode'' e da qual me esqueci o nome agora, mas que de qualquer forma, se fosse para eu dar um nome formal, chamaria de cavanhaque. O que sei eu de barbas?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Acho que há uma diferença clara entre cavanhaque e pêra.  O primeiro nasce sobre o queixo e o segundo, bem menor, logo abaixo do lábio inferior. Só não sei se será assim em toda parte...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

GOODVIEW said:


> Acho que há uma diferença clara entre cavanhaque e pêra. O primeiro nasce sobre o queixo e o segundo, bem menor, logo abaixo do lábio inferior. Só não sei se será assim em toda parte...


Você diz que a pêra é igual à do General Custer, não é isso?


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Verdade, Carfer. Tem um outro cavanhaque (Do antr. (Louis Eugène) Cavaignac (1802-1857), general francês que usava a barba assim aparada.]) mais estreito dos lados e que a gente chama informalmente de ''barbicha de bode'' e da qual me esqueci o nome agora, mas que de qualquer forma, se fosse para eu dar um nome formal, chamaria de cavanhaque. O que sei eu de barbas?


 
Engraçado, porque as fotos dele que encontro na net, designadamente as da Wikipedia, mostram-no com barba completa, como a minha de há 40 anos a esta parte. Mas não duvido que tenha sido ele quem deu o nome ao adorno, aliás já não é a primeira referência que encontro nesse sentido (não porque me interesse por barbas, com a óbvia excepção da minha, mas porque gosto de História). O que vocé chama _'barbicha de bode/barba de chibo', _nome que também usamos em Portugal, é aquilo a que também chamamos '_pera_'. E sim, Who, o Custer é um excelente exemplo da '_pera_' (a mim ocorreu-me o D'Artagnan, mas não tema porque quer um quer outro foram uma presença bastante notória na minha infância e adolescência - em romances e livros de banda desenhada (quadrinhos), quero eu dizer). Mas para mim, o cavanhaque corresponde exactamente ao que Goodview descreve.


----------



## GOODVIEW

WhoSoyEu said:


> Você diz que a pêra é igual à do General Custer, não é isso?


 
Exatamente, Whosoyeu,
Achei algumas fotos do general, como esta, onde usa uma pera bizarra...


----------



## MOC

Parece que afinal sou eu mesmo que não sei o significado de pêra, já que para mim essa imagem não corresponde a uma.


----------

